# Training to come beginning to not work...



## Luci (Aug 22, 2013)

When I brought Luci home a couple of weeks ago, I immediately began training her to come. I would give her a tiny treat each time she obeyed. She was doing a great job but a few days ago, she started ignoring me (and I swear she rolls her eyes and laughs! ;-)) when I have her come. She is almost 12 weeks, so I know she's not going to be 100% at this point. 

I'm very careful not to get mad at her if she doesn't come, so I'm not sure what I did to cause her to begin ignoring me. I read somewhere to make it a game and hide before asking her to come. Initially she did come but this morning she comes my way and then turns back, sits down and just looks at me.

Does anyone have advice?

Thanks!

Julie and Luci


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luci said:


> When I brought Luci home a couple of weeks ago, I immediately began training her to come. I would give her a tiny treat each time she obeyed. She was doing a great job but a few days ago, she started ignoring me (and I swear she rolls her eyes and laughs! ;-)) when I have her come. She is almost 12 weeks, so I know she's not going to be 100% at this point.
> 
> I'm very careful not to get mad at her if she doesn't come, so I'm not sure what I did to cause her to begin ignoring me. I read somewhere to make it a game and hide before asking her to come. Initially she did come but this morning she comes my way and then turns back, sits down and just looks at me.
> 
> ...


She's WAY to young to have a reliable recall yet... Most people find it takes at least a year to get it pretty solid.

Right now, I would not be using your recall word at all. (You may have already "poisoned" that cue, and may need to pick a new one later, but NOT YET!!!). Right now, you should be setting her up for success. Yu can do lots of pre-rexall games, like having two family members sit at opposite ends of the hall, and call her back and forth, just calling her name. (No cue word). When she arrives, give her a treat, tons of praise, then the person at the other end of the hall calls her that way. Puppies typically love this game. It is no-fail, and veey highly motivating. Perry soon, you'll have your puppy flying back and forth between you. Then you can start playing the same game, but in more open places, first in the house, later in the yard. Remember... No cue word and no fail. If she doesn't come, you don't beg, she just doesn't get the treat.

Anther mistake people make WAY too often is calling the puppy to them when it doesn't suit the puppy. Either when they are going to do something the puppy doesn't care for, like grooming, or putting on the leash, or pulling the puppy away from something the puppy is enjoying, like playing in the yard or with another dog. You want to avoid calling your puppy at all costs under those circumstances. If you need the puppy, go get her and pick her up.

You shouldn't start using a recall cue for months yet. Ad when you do, you should ONLY use it when you are 90% sure the puppy is on her way back to you anyway. When she arrives, HUGE party!!! She'll be surprised the first few times, but since she's used to the fact that coming to you means good things anyway, she will slowly learn what the cue means.

Recalls are something that you need to reinforce thoughout the dogs life. Kodi has a very reliable recall, but I still reinforce them regularly on off leash walks by calling him back to me, giving him a cookie and releasing him again.


----------



## Luci (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks so much for your advice. I thought it would be important to teach her to come in case she got away from me. I will take your advice!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luci said:


> Thanks so much for your advice. I thought it would be important to teach her to come in case she got away from me. I will take your advice!


You definitely DO want to teach her to come... You just have to do it in a gradual way that makes it seem like the BEST THING E-V-E-R!!!! for her, every time she comes to you!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Karen - this was great advice.


----------

